# Hey Morganshow? heads up to anyone actually.



## Rissa

I didn't get to comment to your other post.

I wanted to put out there that your Friesian ad is a scam.

There are tons of Friesian scam ads all over horse sale webpages. From Dreamhorse to HorseTopia. 

When you find a "free for adoption" 6 year old gelding that does barrels and dressage it's fake.

That horse would cost you 20,000 easy.

Please be careful. These scammers are nice, they reply back. Tell you how amazing the Friesian they have is. Then they begin asking for bank numbers, money transfers and stuff. So they can "pay shipping" to bring this imposisbly good find to you.

They won't, there is no amazing barrel racing Friesian gelding imported from Holland that is regsitered with FHANA waiting for you.

Just a scammer with your money.

They use my photos a lot, and I am often e-mailed letting me know. The "friesian" community of the internet reports these constantly. They are fake.

A yearly Friesian might cost you 6,000. A broke to ride Friesian with training is going to be average of ten grand and up.

Dont fall for it, and don't get your hopes up. It's such a bummer. I just wanted to let you and anyone who reads this know.


----------



## farmpony84

I have a friend that has a friesian cross (I think they call it a "heavy hunter"). I remember when she was searching, in this area, IN UTERO they were already priced at 6,000 - 7,500. That is very interesting about the false ads on the friesians. Kind of scary.


----------



## morganshow11

Hah here is the ad. I do beilve also that the person is trying to screw me over. I emailed her and she said that she lived in Africa and that it would be $850 to ship the horse. Africans dont (obviously) have alot of money, so mabey she is trying to get the money, and there prolly isnt even a horse, she is trying to get money outta me.
Friesian Horse For Sale, Michigan, DETROIT


----------



## Rissa

farmpony84 said:


> I have a friend that has a friesian cross (I think they call it a "heavy hunter"). I remember when she was searching, in this area, IN UTERO they were already priced at 6,000 - 7,500. That is very interesting about the false ads on the friesians. Kind of scary.



For a while there were literally hundreds of them on Horsetopia. You'd type in Friesian and come up with sixty pages of fake scam ads.


Most of them went away when Horsetopia banned the entire country the ad's originated out of. Drastic but they had to do it.

Now they are moving to other sites. It's really sad but a lot of people are fall for it.

They use famous horses sometimes and that makes me laugh. I've seen a fake ad using a photo of Nanning. Everyone in the Friesian world knows Nanning. They had him listed as a barrel racing 10 year old mare.

It's sad, but I don't want people to fall for it! Friesians are a rare breed and they are expensive and nine and a half times out of ten those free ads or those super massive cheap ads are fake as fake can be.

We (Trails End Ranch) has a Friesian Clyde cross for sale, he is six thousend.


----------



## Rissa

morganshow11 said:


> Hah here is the ad
> See is have proof
> Friesian Horse For Sale, Michigan, DETROIT


Proof of what? That it's fake? 

It's a scam. It's not real. The person is going to try and get you to wire them money. Once you wire them money they will vanish.

It's not real.

A five year old 14hh gelding? A Friesian?

No, not even an old style Baroque Friesian is going to be that small.


"Lulu" the gelding? 


Fridse 423 Sport is in The USA, mothers father is Tsjerk 328 Preferent x Oltman 317 x Jakob 302 Sport!! lulu comes out of a great blood and mother line!!he is a well bred Hanoverian 

If Lulu's sire is Fridse then Lulu the gelding should be costing you thousends upon thousands.

Fridse is only six. He doesn't have any foals this old yet I would think. I believe Fridse is six. I know he's the youngest stallion to make sport.

Notice they then say he's a well bred Hanoverian? That's a totally different breed.

They don't speak English and just pull bits and pieces from other ads to make up their scam.


----------



## Rissa

morganshow11 said:


> Hah here is the ad. I do beilve also that the person is trying to screw me over. I emailed her and she said that she lived in Africa and that it would be $850 to ship the horse. Africans dont (obviously) have alot of money, so mabey she is trying to get the money, and there prolly isnt even a horse, she is trying to get money outta me.
> Friesian Horse For Sale, Michigan, DETROIT



Uhh. Yeah. I didn't see your edit.

You just said exactly what I just told you in this post. 

Also, [email protected] "Africans don't have a lot of money"

Oh dear.


----------



## morganshow11

Well some do, but i always thought most just lived in the little huts and stuff


----------



## Sunny06

^ AHA! Sorry. Had to laugh at that. O.O


----------



## EveningShadows

morganshow11 said:


> Well some do, but i always thought most just lived in the little huts and stuff


**** are you serious?! Need to pay attention in history class dear, not all Africans live in Ethiopia...their version of "wealthy" may not be the same as ours, but there ARE many well off Africans. 

*shakes head*

Good post in total though, there are ALOT of people that don't know/aren't aware of the scammers out there. I had SO many emails from scammers when I was selling my ponies, I thought they only applied to purchasing horses...not so much. Kinda silly how many people fall for it too...


----------



## RedRoan

*cough* Egypt *cough cough* South Africa...... wayy richer then the US in many ways.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

^ Haha


----------



## JustDressageIt

... wow. 


That is all.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Oh my god that made me laugh. I just can't stop laughing, I mean really morganshow11? ROFLMAO


----------



## Jillyann

I cant see the add that morganshow posted.. it said the page doesnt exist. Can anyone else see her ad?


----------



## goldilockz

morganshow11 said:


> Well some do, but i always thought most just lived in the little huts and stuff


Oh dear...


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> I cant see the add that morganshow posted.. it said the page doesnt exist. Can anyone else see her ad?



It's been removed because it was a scam.


----------



## lovemyponies

RedRoan said:


> *cough* Egypt *cough cough* South Africa...... wayy richer then the US in many ways.


 
there is a lot of poverty in RSA but also wealth. My brother lived there for many years and my sister in law is a native. They lived very well in South Africa, with a maid, gardner and lovely house less than a mile from a beach, far from a hut.... 

sorry just had to put that out there

just trying to educate Morganshow and others who think all Africans live in huts


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> I cant see the add that morganshow posted.. it said the page doesnt exist. Can anyone else see her ad?





lovemyponies said:


> there is a lot of poverty in RSA but also wealth. My brother lived there for many years and my sister in law is a native. They lived very well in South Africa, with a maid, gardner and lovely house less than a mile from a beach, far from a hut....
> 
> sorry just had to put that out there
> 
> just trying to educate Morganshow and others who think all Africans live in huts


I live in a hut!


----------



## NorthernMama

I live in an Igloo - I'm Canadian!


----------



## ridingismylife2

NorthernMama said:


> I live in an Igloo - I'm Canadian!


I live in an Igloo too and see polar bears almost every day - I live in Finland! xD


----------



## lovemyponies

ha ha I wish I lived in an igloo right now but it would MELT


----------



## NicoleS11

NorthernMama said:


> I live in an Igloo - I'm Canadian!


 
AHAHAHAH.....o so true...im a canadian as well...lol


----------



## .Delete.

Morganshow, just how old are you exactly?


----------



## Jillyann

She is 13...


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> She is 13...



Does she live on her own? Where are her parents? LOL.


----------



## Jillyann

Honestly, a while back, she made a thread that ended like all the rest of them ( im sure you know what I mean ) and i guess I said something to her that her mother read and didnt like, so her mother messaged me, and told me I need to leave her alone, and quite hurting her daughter, and all this other stuff. I dont know if it was REALLY her mother, but whoever it was spelled correctly, and typed differently then Morganshow does....so maybe there are parents where she lives! lol


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> Honestly, a while back, she made a thread that ended like all the rest of them ( im sure you know what I mean ) and i guess I said something to her that her mother read and didnt like, so her mother messaged me, and told me I need to leave her alone, and quite hurting her daughter, and all this other stuff. I dont know if it was REALLY her mother, but whoever it was spelled correctly, and typed differently then Morganshow does....so maybe there are parents where she lives! lol


Well when I was 13 I used to day dream in my back yard about owning my own horse.

I used to rent books from the library non stop reading about owning a horse of my own. I used to ride my bike around and pretend it was my very own horse.

So she's a very lucky girl. Spoiled I guess. I wish she'd just be happy with the horses she has. Or just sell one and keep one. No girl needs two or three horses. My folks were also very strict and would never let me or my sisters rummage on the internet, especially public forums like this. Horses or fluffy kittens. It didn't matter.


----------



## Jillyann

Rissa said:


> Well when I was 13 I used to day dream in my back yard about owning my own horse.
> 
> I used to rent books from the library non stop reading about owning a horse of my own. I used to ride my bike around and pretend it was my very own horse.
> 
> So she's a very lucky girl. Spoiled I guess. I wish she'd just be happy with the horses she has. Or just sell one and keep one. No girl needs two or three horses. My folks were also very strict and would never let me or my sisters rummage on the internet, especially public forums like this. Horses or fluffy kittens. It didn't matter.



Completely agreed. And why not WORK with the horses you have, and train the ones that need it? There is NO reason for her to get another horse. And getting one for trails is not an excuse, because Diamond is the perfect trail horse for her....


----------



## lovemyponies

well in another post morganshow said her mom monitored her facebook so perhaps she does monitor her messages on this board. who knows?

If so Morganshow Mom, Please get her some lessons, have her take them on Diamond and have her supervised any time she is riding and make sure she is riding Rowdy in a snaffle.

Please!


----------



## Jillyann

lovemyponies said:


> well in another post morganshow said her mom monitored her facebook so perhaps she does monitor her messages on this board. who knows?
> 
> If so Morganshow Mom, Please get her some lessons, have her take them on Diamond and have her supervised any time she is riding and make sure she is riding Rowdy in a snaffle.
> 
> Please!



Amen to that!  lol


----------



## goldilockz

Jillyann said:


> Honestly, a while back, she made a thread that ended like all the rest of them ( im sure you know what I mean ) and i guess I said something to her that her mother read and didnt like, so her mother messaged me, and told me I need to leave her alone, and quite hurting her daughter, and all this other stuff. I dont know if it was REALLY her mother, but whoever it was spelled correctly, and typed differently then Morganshow does....so maybe there are parents where she lives! lol


Either way, whether it was morganshow pretending or her mother actually messaging, is sad and kind of pathetic.


----------



## myhorsesonador

I saw and add for a great Gelding. that would be perfict for any breeding program.


----------



## Jillyann

goldilockz said:


> Either way, whether it was morganshow pretending or her mother actually messaging, is sad and kind of pathetic.



I thought so!


----------



## myhorsesonador

btw I live in florida so I live in the swamp in a tree.  or on the beach. I'm a beach bum


----------



## Spastic_Dove

...what


----------



## Rissa

Spastic_Dove said:


> ...what



IAWTC lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove

....*Confused!*


----------



## Jillyann

Huhhhh? Myhorsesonador did that on another thread....i dont get it??


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> Huhhhh? Myhorsesonador did that on another thread....i dont get it??



I think she/he was kidding about the breeding thing.

Also we were talking about living in huts and igloos? So I guess they live as a beach comber.


----------



## Jillyann

OHHH. I missed that part.


----------



## eventerdrew

well I live in the middle of a corn field with my cows. And Dorothy is my best friend and the Scarecrow lives next door. Sometimes Toto digs up his flowers and he gets very mad... I'm from Kansas if you couldn't tell. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## lovemyponies

heehee hee.........


----------



## goldilockz

Colorado here. I live in a snow cabin and I ski to work.


----------



## iridehorses

OK guys, I think that's enough.


----------



## LacyLove

i agree^^


----------



## Iluvjunior

Iridehorses I don't think you should tell them to stop at least there not resorting to calling her a stupid little girl. And here I was thinking you were a moderator. Also I have tried to stand up for morganshow in the past but I just cat do it anymore with seeing that video and reading this!I'm sorry morganshow I hope you won't hate me but I can't do it.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I think we are all frustrated at Morganshow, ILJ. I've been impressed with the moderators in dealing with her, I sure as heck couldn't keep my cool like they have.
Bill has been exceptionally calm throughout the course of the saga that seems to follow Morganshow around, but I think we can all agree that enough is enough. I completely agree with what Bill said and stand by his opinion on the subject 100%.
Morganshow has proven herself to be a danger to herself and her horse, I don't think it's fair to tell the mods that they can't participate in a discussion and have strong opinions just because they're mods. I think we're all frustrated about what has come to pass, and I absolutely don't hold it against Bill or any other mod for speaking their mind. 
He was kindly asking people to stay on topic. It's absolutely ok to goof off if that's the point of the post, but it wasn't, and people are making fun of Morganshow. I believe he was correct in asking everyone to stay on topic. 

Keep up the great work, Bill. I think we could all take a page out of your book.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Good post. We had several horses for sale at one point, and the sheer volume of scam replies you get is absolutely UNbelieveable. However, they WERE an excellent outlet. Anytime I was angry at something, I'd just open a reply and let fly with a string of paragraphs that would make a sailor wince :lol:

I think the old adage "if it's to good to be true..." rings stronger then ever when it comes to buying and selling horses.


----------



## minniesgirl713

Its a good thing that you warned everybody. My boyfriend was actually scammed that way but with a car instead of a horse. Trust me it sucks big time.
~this is about the Fresian scam ad btw


----------



## Iluvjunior

Yes but that's what I hate about the mods they can say anything they want but if I were to say that to someone I'd be flagged that's why I think mods abuse there powers and yes I don't want you making fun of her but him calling her all that then telling us to stop is rich! Also if you think she does this for attention and you all say your sick of it then why do you come here and post? Personally I think some of you like making fun of her and like to pick fights!


----------



## Sunny06

^ How did Iride 'make fun' of anyone? Seems I might have missed something.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Iluvjunior said:


> Yes but that's what I hate about the mods they can say anything they want but if I were to say that to someone I'd be flagged that's why I think mods abuse there powers and yes I don't want you making fun of her but him calling her all that then telling us to stop is rich! Also if you think she does this for attention and you all say your sick of it then why do you come here and post? Personally I think some of you like making fun of her and like to pick fights!


Excuse me? They do not in any way abuse their power. Iride and Farmpony, who were involved in another thread, gave advice and may have been a little rough about it, as were a lot of people.
This board is VERY tame. VERY tame, but when we see something wrong, we call people out on it.

Morganshow has shown time and time again that she's irresponsible with her horses, and well... most of us can't sit idly by. Bill and the rest of the mods have been extremely patient with Morganshow, but that hasn't ever worked in the past. So they perhaps tried a different technique.

I post in these threads, along with many others, because I am genuinely afraid that Morganshow or her horse(s) are going to end up badly hurt.
Being nice hasn't helped. 
Being courteous hasn't helped.
We have been over this time and time again, and she still comes back with videos, pictures, and stories that make even the most beginner rider wince. Over and over and over again. 
How is that right?

So maybe, just maybe people getting a little mean to her might get something through her skull.

One can only hope anyways.


----------



## Sunny06

Nobody was mean. ^ I agree.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I think the mods exhibit a phenomonal display of control. It's pretty rare to find such unbiased mods, who do their best to remind everyone. Nobody has a "popularity pass" to be a jerk.

That being said, I think it's ridiculous to expect the mods to behave like perfect saints. They're human beings and horse lovers, the same as us. By being mods, they've given up their right to voice their true opinions on many topics. I've seen ONE mod blow up so far since I've been here, and it was on morganshow. They're not incapable of human emotion, and it's unrealistic to expect them to be so.

Props to the mods - I think you all do an absolutely fantastic job, and you make this forum a great place to be. I love how none of you are power happy, and you've created such a realm of respect that the majority of the time, all it takes is a gentle reminder from you to bring a topic under control. I can count on one hand how many times I've seen a topic locked, and I think that speaks volumes about what a great job you all do.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Ummm no in the last thread calling her a stupid aggorant little girl was really rich (even tho it's true) is no way for a mod to act because when other people say stuff like that they get called out on I know not all do that but it is some. And yes that's why I read them to but making fun of her just because she's only 13 and made a mistake is hardly a way to handle things and aren't
You suppose to be the adults(well some of you) but here you are laughing and making fun if her! All of you should be ashamed just cause she didn't know something!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

I, for one, will gladly be ashamed if she changes her tune.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

These mods are terrific. They are kind, insightful, and don't discriminate.

I have left SO many forums because the mods run the forum. You don't agree with them and you are bashed openly by anyone and everyone. Defending those people gets you banned. The "mod squad's" friends can do anything, everyone else is treated like crap.


----------



## morganshow11

Why is everyone atacking me? just b/c you can? And no jillyann, my mom wrote that message to you, not me. ANd yes she monitors what i say on here. If you say stuff mean to me, she will tell me to be mean back so ya


----------



## Sunny06

^ Going back to the old Hammurabi code, eh?

**psst** 

Retaliation isn't the key.


----------



## morganshow11

What????^


----------



## Iluvjunior

Exactly if they spend this much time on here replying and replyingand replying to your threads then they have nothing better else to do


----------



## morganshow11

Haah and this isnt even my thread, and they are atakking me


----------



## Iluvjunior

But remember if you don't get lessons I can't keep standing up for you cause honestly there right and I don't agree with that video but I don't like seeing anyone attacked I don't care what they've done no one deserves to be made fun of just because they made a mistake or don't know something


----------



## morganshow11

Yeah^^. Exactly!


----------



## morganshow11

Iluvjunior said:


> Ummm no in the last thread *calling her a stupid aggorant little girl was really rich (even tho it's true)* is no way for a mod to act because when other people say stuff like that they get called out on I know not all do that but it is some. And yes that's why I read them to but making fun of her just because she's only 13 and made a mistake is hardly a way to handle things and aren't
> You suppose to be the adults(well some of you) but here you are laughing and making fun if her! All of you should be ashamed just cause she didn't know something!!


Are you calling me a stupid aggnorant little girl?


----------



## Iluvjunior

not aggorant or little but it was stupid to pull on his mouth like that


----------



## morganshow11

Yes i know! I didnt relize that i was!


----------



## lovemyponies

morganshow don't you get it???????
we all want the best for you and your horses and you would rather be a little immature brat ..
wouldn't you rather become a real horse person and love your horse w/o hurting him and putting yourself in danger??
WHY ALL THE GAMES???
I wish you would sell Rowdy, I would make sure a rescue came and got him asap


----------



## lovemyponies

morganshow11 said:


> Yes i know! I didnt relize that i was!


 
UMMMM after countless videos you had no idea you were hauling on his mouth?????
then you need to give him up NOW, you have no business having a horse


----------



## Iluvjunior

No don't you tell her that she just needs to be taught don't you tell her to sell him she needs to be taught you can tell in their pictures that he loves her or he would of already thrown her! And see would you people stop attacking her she really dosent need to be yelled at by everyone on here! The peope who need to yell at her are her parents the only person on here who actually knows her is her brother! So cut it out!


----------



## morganshow11

Just if everyone could see ow much he ACTAULLY does love me. I teahc him tricks, and just groom for countless hours, and jus go on walks done the rode with him(not on him just leading him)


----------



## Sunny06

morganshow11 said:


> What????^


Ancient law enacted by the 6th Babylonian king, Hammurabi. An 'eye for an eye' was his law meaning, if you do something to me I shall retaliate and do the same back. 

Example:

I smack you, you smack me back. That is retaliation. In this instance, I was referring to you mother's beleif of 'If they are 'mean' to you, be mean back'. 

My point? Retaliation isn't right. Turn the other cheek or talk things over in an adult-like manner. 

That's what I was talking about.

I'm not neccesarily on anybody's 'side', but I do share the same fustration towards the whole _situation_ as the others have. It's irritating when someone swears on one thing, then turns around and does the opposite.

One thing that would help us respect you more is the simple 'chore' of writing correctly. 'Aagnorant' is really 'ignorant'. I'm guessing, for your sake, that that was a spelling problem and not laziness.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Don't listen to them morganshow just don't! Don't sell him ignore her!


----------



## morganshow11

LOl. i wont be selling either of my boys!


----------



## Sunny06

Iluvjunior said:


> Don't listen to them morganshow just don't! Don't sell him ignore her!


Since when did I say 'Sell the horse'? Haven't we all been trying to get you NOT to sell the horse?


----------



## Junebug

that girl is extremly immature and loves to stir up trouble, just ignore it.


----------



## Iluvjunior

What I hate the most is when people say to me you don't deserve your boyfriend to me well I do and she deserves rowdy and he deserves her


----------



## Iluvjunior

Sunny06 said:


> Since when did I say 'Sell the horse'? Haven't we all been trying to get you NOT to sell the horse?


not you go to the previous page


----------



## Sunny06

Junebug said:


> that girl is extremly immature and loves to stir up trouble, just ignore it.


 
Thank you, I think I will


----------



## morganshow11

How am i immature? Explain that! I admitted that i was doing wrong for rowdy, didnt i? ANd that i would get lessons and all that, didnt i?


----------



## JustDressageIt

He has tried to throw her. That entire video was him trying to do nothing but escape from the pain she's causing him.
I really do honestly believe that you and Rowdy can make a very nice pair, but good God you need some work.
You are hurting your horse. Period, end of sentence. If you don't smarten up he can and will hurt you.
I do NOT see a happy horse with you. 

Frick, I knew there was a reason I stayed away from your threads, you give me such a big headache. 

I WISH you could SEE what you are doing to that poor horse. 

You are ignorant. You refuse to see that you are abusing your horse. 

If I was told even a quarter of the things you were being told, Morganshow, I would have done a complete overhaul of myself, not continue doing stupid stuff.


----------



## Fire Eyes

_


Iluvjunior said:



Don't listen to them morganshow just don't! Don't sell him ignore her!

Click to expand...

I doubt she would sell him just because a few people on an online forum told her to, I know I wouldn't sell a horse because someone on here told me to, no offence. 
I do think she needs training though, but she's already admitted that. Which is good.

I don't see why people can't leave her alone, for a little while at least. She has admitted to being wrong. She has said she's getting lessons, why don't we give her the benefit of the doubt for a while, if no chance, then we can start giving 'advice' again.

I would also like to say the Mods on here are brilliant. A few have snapped a tiny bit, but it wasn't on the first thread that had a conflict. They've handled these situation so so well, and one or two had a few harsh words to say, and I think it was good. No one gets to hear their opinions due to the roll of 'mod', sometimes they've gotta be able to say what they think.
_


----------



## Iluvjunior

FINALLY someone who agrees to leave her alone for a bit the sad thing is this isn't even her thread that's how much people like being mean to her


----------



## morganshow11

I do also agree that the mods are wonderful. In some cases anyway!


----------



## paintsrule

morganshow11 said:


> How am i immature? Explain that! I admitted that i was doing wrong for rowdy, didnt i? ANd that i would get lessons and all that, didnt i?


Saying you're going to do something and actually doing it are two completly different things. And until you prove you can be trusted no one is going to believe the words you type. You have to SHOW them because the trust you broke by lying earlier is going to be hard to gain back. Please follow through this time. Do what you say you're going to.:wink:


----------



## Fire Eyes

paintsrule said:


> Saying you're going to do something and actually doing it are two completly different things. And until you prove you can be trusted no one is going to believe the words you type. You have to SHOW them because the trust you broke by lying earlier is going to be hard to gain back. Please follow through this time. Do what you say you're going to.:wink:


_
I agree, we need to see the improvement. But no one is giving her time to change. I know she's said she will change over and over again, but I think she's serious this time, or I hope she is. 

Morgan, maybe you should take a break from the forum for a few weeks, focus on Rowdy and getting lessons? 
I think being on here and reading this is just making everything harder for you.
_


----------



## Iluvjunior

I agree I think she will do something I think she will change but we need to give her time to I don't think she needs to start anythrjeads she can still come on but don't make any threads tip you have proof for us.then no fights can come up


----------



## paintsrule

Fire Eyes said:


> _I agree, we need to see the improvement. But no one is giving her time to change. I know she's said she will change over and over again, but I think she's serious this time, or I hope she is. _
> 
> _Morgan, maybe you should take a break from the forum for a few weeks, focus on Rowdy and getting lessons? _
> _I think being on here and reading this is just making everything harder for you._


I completly agree...the hard part is though for the people constantly telling her what to do and getting lied to its going to be hard to trust that shes changing even if she is...but the only way to find out really is to give her a chance (even if it is the 7 millionth) and morganshow lie low for awhile and dont post pictures or videos until you can come back and wow everybody with the progress you've made. I would however come on here to ask for additional help in case you have questions while undergoing this transformation you promise and we all cant wait to see.


----------



## Rissa

Well.

Children....

I didn't make this thread to cause trouble. Only to warn people of these Friesian scams.

I didn't want Morganshow or anyone else to fall for it.


----------



## morganshow11

everyone think i will get lesson(or change) over night. Let me FIND a trainer first!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Iluvjunior-friendly suggestion... could you try to put some more punctuation in your posts? And maybe some capitalization. I'm getting a head ache


----------



## Iluvjunior

LOL I agree with rissa were all acting like kids well honestly I don't think I am I'm just saying to atop yelling at her over and over and over again....


----------



## Iluvjunior

Haha sorry I'm on my touch it's really hard when your typing long stuff.


----------



## paintsrule

morganshow11 said:


> everyone think i will get lesson(or change) over night. Let me FIND a trainer first!!


 Did anyone ever say we expect this change now? No we did not...go ahead take your time because it will take awhile...all im saying is we need proof once its all said and done...be it weeks, months whatever.  They're patient people.


----------



## morganshow11

JDI- He has never tried to throw me. Not even a little bit. HE has never bucked at all


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Why not accept lessons from the person on here? Soneone offered you lessons at a reduced rate


----------



## Iluvjunior

Haha paintsrule,not all of them.....


----------



## morganshow11

1d3c17r- i really want to get lessons from her super bad. But she lives in grand rapids and she is two hrs away from me. And i asked my mom if she would drive that. And she said no!


----------



## JustDressageIt

morganshow11 said:


> JDI- He has never tried to throw me. Not even a little bit. HE has never bucked at all


He was trying his damndest to get away from the pain you were causing him in that video.

Give me a break.

I don't believe you and I challenge you to prove me wrong. I'd happily be wrong if it means your horse will be treated better.


----------



## paintsrule

Iluvjunior said:


> Haha paintsrule,not all of them.....


Theres no need to be rude. If you're not going to help someone then why say something? Bashing people on here for no reason totally backtracks progress if progress is to be made at all. Go along with it because this is a very nice site with very helpful, PATIENT people.

If you don't have something nice to say don't day it at all. :wink:


----------



## Snapple122

OK for one thing, "aggnorant" is not a word. It is either arrogant or ignorant. Seriously, maybe if you learn some grammar, other things will come as well. 
I didn't want to get involved in this, I don't like getting involved in fights but I am really fed up. 
And that video you posted on another thread? It made me want to cry. I feel so sorry for that poor horse. He had no idea what you were trying to make him do. A word of advice? Learn to ride properly. Please. I am speaking for your horse's sake.


----------



## PaintedHooves

Woah...This thread got off topic.

So, how about those Friesian scams? They have certainly been on the rise.


----------



## Fire Eyes

_This thread is so far off topic it's not funny. 
Someone should close it, and delete that last half of the posts. 


_


----------



## morganshow11

see. everyom i post somthing that is no where near rude everyone mkaes a big thing about it!


----------



## Junebug

^^^that's is the perfect example, grow up , im done haha


----------



## morganshow11

I honestly dont care if "you are done". You didnt have to let me know!


----------



## Snapple122

Seriously, please learn how to spell.


----------



## Junebug




----------



## morganshow11

I waste peoples time? They are the ones on here replying just because it makes them feel better.They waste their on time


----------



## morganshow11

Hehe i knew you would do that!


----------



## Junebug

smile and wave.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

How come you didn't take my free paid for lessons and offer to find you someone to work with?


----------



## Jillyann

Spastic_Dove said:


> How come you didn't take my free paid for lessons and offer to find you someone to work with?



Just remeber.... If she doesn't take them, I could use some more lessons and rissa needs a new white leather bridle!


----------



## Beloved Killer

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Rissa

Here is a fake ad using my photos of Keegan, the stallion.


----------



## welshpony15

Rissa: Goodness that would make you soo mad! Is there any way to combat these guys? I mean, I know they could surely get pinged for the false horse part, but what about the photo theft.. since they belong to you? Just curious.


----------



## Beloved Killer

Rissa said:


> Here is a fake ad using my photos of Keegan, the stallion.


That is fake! I could get it down to $4000.


----------



## Rissa

welshpony15 said:


> Rissa: Goodness that would make you soo mad! Is there any way to combat these guys? I mean, I know they could surely get pinged for the false horse part, but what about the photo theft.. since they belong to you? Just curious.


Well since these people are not even in the country, and they use stolen credit cards to post these premium sales ads there isn't a lot that can be done. Horsetopia as I said at the beginning of this train wreck has banned the entire country that these ads were coming from. Drastic but it had to be done. Now they've move onto other sites. Slowly they are being battled. Until people stop falling for these they'll always be around, right now the Friesians are a popular breed. Next year it may very well be QH's. No tellin. 



Beloved Killer said:


> That is fake! I could get it down to $4000.



lol, sure sure. Billyholm will be yours in no time if you just give me a big money wire transfer so I can ship him to you.


----------



## CrazyChester

HAHA! Does anyone actually fall for those scams?


----------



## welshpony15

Betchya they do! Probably the same folk that fall for other Nigerian scammers.. my dad got a hilarious email the other day that wanted ALL his personal/contact info.. and I mean EVERYTHING and he would then become a millionaire. *delete*. But no doubt they would get answers! Idiots..


----------



## CrazyChester

welshpony15 said:


> Betchya they do! Probably the same folk that fall for other Nigerian scammers.. my dad got a hilarious email the other day that wanted ALL his personal/contact info.. and I mean EVERYTHING and he would then become a millionaire. *delete*. But no doubt they would get answers! Idiots..



A millionaire? Where can I sign up!? :lol:


----------



## welshpony15

All you have to do iz give me alllllz your personal info, copies of your birth certificate and drivers licence, contact info *evil grin*

Then I givez you your millionz  haha

NOW slap yourself around a bit 

I HONESTLY dont understand how some people fall for it.. its just plain absurd!


----------



## CheyAut

LOL he's emotional!?


----------



## Rissa

CrazyChester said:


> HAHA! Does anyone actually fall for those scams?


Yes sadly they do.



CheyAut said:


> LOL he's emotional!?



lol, an emotional gelding. Hahah.


----------



## SaleeColashlas

WOW! I hate scams!! I am sorry that happend rissa. Hopfullly no one wanted to buy him. His owner would be firious!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

SaleeColashlas said:


> WOW! I hate scams!! I am sorry that happend rissa. Hopfullly no one wanted to buy him. His owner would be firious!!


It's a scam - the real horse is not for sale.

Erm... and if he is - Rissa, let me know first!!!

Oops. Guess it's no use talking to banned users/morganshow11 alters


----------



## Sunny06

Gosh, I'd hate that if MY horse was being used in a scam. Turn her in somehow.. Or is there no way? Never had to it so I don't know.


----------



## Rissa

Sunny06 said:


> Gosh, I'd hate that if MY horse was being used in a scam. Turn her in somehow.. Or is there no way? Never had to it so I don't know.


Hmmm.


I don't know how better to explain it than I have already a few times in this post.

There is no one "her". It's a group of people in another country. All they do is wait for a sucker to send them a wire transfer of moeny for "shipping" and they vanish.

They use disposable e-mails and stolen credit cards to place premium ads on these sites.

Horsetopia has banned the entire country that the majority of these ad's are coming from already. They have moved onto other horse sales sites where they are being reported and removed once again. The cycle is never ending and it will take a long while to phase them out totally if ever.


----------



## Sunny06

Yikes, so you gave them your card #?? *ouch*


----------



## Rissa

Sunny06 said:


> Yikes, so you gave them your card #?? *ouch*



Holy crap. :shock:

No. No I didn't. All they did was take photos off the internet. I have no contact with these people. Other than messing with them in e-mails for sport after reporting them.

They have stolen credit card numbers. They are criminals and thieves. They have this kind of stuff. 

Confused and gullible people often fall for things like that. Other than stealing my photos there is no contact. The horses they have photos of are not for sale. They don't even have these horses. It's all fake, it's all a scam. They just fool people into wiring money via Western Union or money orders to PO Boxes or third party addresses. Then they take the money and run.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

If I am understanding Rissa correctly, they are just using her images of Keegan in their scam. 
Theses are the same people on craigslist who send you replies about wanting to buy your horse/ take lessons/buy a car and send you money orders for double the amount and instructions to "give the rest to the shipper".


----------



## Sunny06

Mmm...


----------



## Beloved Killer

Rissa said:


> lol, sure sure. Billyholm will be yours in no time if you just give me a big money wire transfer so I can ship him to you.


Yeah... uhm, about that... =)


----------



## Rissa

Beloved Killer said:


> Yeah... uhm, about that... =)


Don't be a Debby Downer. You can trust me. :twisted:


----------



## Beloved Killer

Rissa said:


> Don't be a Debby Downer. You can trust me. :twisted:


If I had $4,000, it'd be locked away!

Thank you, interest!


----------



## .Delete.

I actually have been scammed. Well almost, i was selling my pony for 3k about 3 years ago and a guy sent me a cashiers check from Indonesia. For 7k. We contacted the guy and he said wire transfer down the money. Then we knew it was a scam and turned the check into the police.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

Lol there was an add just the other day on craigslist for a "Deathbroke bay appendix gelding," 

Very bad spelling, very bad grammar. I wrote them about the horse and asked for pictures and they sent me pics of a chestnut arab MARE. It was hilarious. They also said they were from some island off of the "Indian Isle" and it would cost 500 shipping to the "US of A" I wondered breifly if it was teenagers screwing with me. 


Oh, this is pretty funny too.

"Scamming the African scammer"

Enjoy

Scamming the African Scammer


Oh yeah, and wtf is DEATH broke? Do they, by any chance, mean DEAD broke?? Losers


----------



## JustDressageIt

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> Lol there was an add just the other day on craigslist for a "Deathbroke bay appendix gelding,"
> 
> Very bad spelling, very bad grammar. I wrote them about the horse and asked for pictures and they sent me pics of a chestnut arab MARE. It was hilarious. They also said they were from some island off of the "Indian Isle" and it would cost 500 shipping to the "US of A" I wondered breifly if it was teenagers screwing with me.
> 
> 
> Oh, this is pretty funny too.
> 
> "Scamming the African scammer"
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Scamming the African Scammer
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and wtf is DEATH broke? Do they, by any chance, mean DEAD broke?? Losers


This one is my favorite:

The Powerbook Prank: He wanted a Powerbook. We gave him a P-P-P-Powerbook!


----------



## welshpony15

Lol I just read through that whole Powerbook prank.. HAHAHA. Classic!


----------



## CrazyChester

Where would we be without scammers and trolls?


----------



## goldilockz

CrazyChester said:


> Where would we be without scammers and trolls?


I don't know, but you're avatar is awesome. :lol:


----------



## CrazyChester

goldilockz said:


> I don't know, but you're avatar is awesome. :lol:


Thankyou!


----------



## Jillyann

Haha, this thread turned into the new "random chat" thread. =)


----------

